# How to solve the Rubik's Magic (Easy and Hard(er) way)



## Ezy Ryder (Sep 5, 2011)

Sorry for the light.


----------



## chicken9290 (Sep 5, 2011)

i still dont get why anyone would use the basic method as a main method. the advanced method is actually easier


----------



## Hovair (Sep 5, 2011)

chicken9290 said:


> i still dont get why anyone would use the basic method as a main method. the advanced method is actually easier


 Exactly


----------

